# FS-Thunder Tiger TS4N and .12S PD motor



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

Up for sale is a Thunder Tiger TS-4N nitro powered R/C car that I am listing for my son. It comes with a 12spd Dynamite engine, and a Futaba magnum junior & receiver, 75.430 MHz frequency, I have been able to get the old engine to start and run, but I'm not an experienced mechanic and this car is for a more advanced driver. This car comes with everything you need to run it except fuel. It has all metal gear servos. I would consider the condition to be rated as good to fair. It does have a few scratches on the bottom of the chassis and there is a dip on the radio plate. It has all the papers it came with. I DO NOT have the body, but very few run them with the body due to their fragile construction and this will allow you to select the body of your choice if desired. It is belt driven. The extra motor pictured is a Dynomite .12 spd Motor and is new in the box . It has never been cranked or even had fuel in it before. I paid almost $130.00 for the motor alone a few months ago. I also have all the papers and the receipt from when I bought it. This sale includes everything pictured . Both engines are pull start, and the car has wheel bearings on all four corners instead of bushings. The main reason he is selling this R/C car is because Thunder Tiger upgrades and additional performance parts are difficult to aquire in this area. He also has additional hobbies that prevent him from spending the time he needs to enjoy RC cars. His loss is your gain. Thanks!

Everything- $125.00 OBO

James

[email protected]

281-487-7754 Hm


----------



## ready2hunt (Feb 9, 2006)

This Thunder Tiger and .12 spd engine is still for sale.


----------



## ready2hunt (Feb 9, 2006)

The price droped to $100.00 obo.


----------



## ready2hunt (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll accept offers.


----------



## ready2hunt (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok I'll take $70.00 obo.


----------



## ready2hunt (Feb 9, 2006)

It's still for sale.


----------



## ready2hunt (Feb 9, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

Fresh Pics Please


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

I have new pics and I've tried sizing them down, but they are still too large to post for some reason. Shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll send them directly to you and anyone else that wants them.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Backlashed, I just sent you an e-mail. I am interested in the car if Chickenchaser doesn't want it. LMK.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BACKLASHED said:


> I have new pics and I've tried sizing them down, but they are still too large to post for some reason. Shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll send them directly to you and anyone else that wants them.
> 
> Sorry for the delay.


Try this.

http://www.lan-lord.net/photo_resize.aspx


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks Gary!

Here ya go 2nd try


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Chickenchaiser gets first shot. He posted first. And he is a Police Officer and I totally support our LEOs.

After that Justinspeed is next.


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

Chickenchaser- Shoot me a PM,email or even a reply here to let me know something when ya get a chance. Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## ready2hunt (Feb 9, 2006)

This is BACKLASHED son. I'm the owner of the car, the servo number is 8109 as requested.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Did y'all ever get this thing sold? I'd asked for pics about a month ago and never heard back. Don't want to step on chickenchaser or jspeed's toes, but if you don't already have deals working with them LMK and I'll PM you a phone number.


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

Well no word from Chicken Chaser so far so Justin is next in line. If he decides he doesn't want it, it's yours.

Sorry about not reposting pics quicker. We were having technical difficulties 


Justin, You are up man.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

No problem. If Justin gets it will be just like it's my car anyway 'cause I'll just end up working on it all the time anyway. ROTFLMAO!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> No problem. If Justin gets it will be just like it's my car anyway 'cause I'll just end up working on it all the time anyway. ROTFLMAO!


Hey, you haven't had to fix my car in at least a couple weeks! You just want to work on mine, because you WISH yours was as cool as mine. :slimer: :work:

Backlashed, I do want the car, I will PM you later and we can work out the details, I gotta go back to work right now, so I can actually pay you for it. :spineyes:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

You have a PM Backlashed!


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm Sorry Guys, Just Back In From Out Of Town. I'm Gonna Pass, I Think I Want An Off Road Vehicle.


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

No problem. 

It was sold to Justin this afternoon. Thanks guys!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks again for the great deal Backlashed! It was nice meeting you and your son!


----------

